# camper porch



## dan4fish (Dec 29, 2006)

heres my porch if you need one let me know and I will put you in contact with the right man


<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o134/Gatorbait_album/100_0854.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

VERY NICE RIG!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*rack info*

dan4fish,

Did you custom build your rig or have it built?
I like the layout.


----------



## dan4fish (Dec 29, 2006)

sandcruiser said:


> dan4fish,
> 
> Did you custom build your rig or have it built?
> I like the layout.



I had a friend build it he does great work if your intersted let me know he is in wake forest


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*dan4fish*

Let me know how to get up with him...I'm not far from Wake Forest.


----------



## dan4fish (Dec 29, 2006)

sandcruiser said:


> Let me know how to get up with him...I'm not far from Wake Forest.



I sent you an email


----------



## makoman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello Dan, Iam interested in having one of those porches. Please send me an email @ [email protected]. Please give me some idea what it will cost.......Thanks, Makoman


----------



## dan4fish (Dec 29, 2006)

Mako man, I sent an email with some info let me know what you want to do If you want a custom 1st class porch or a rod rack he is the man I looked I looked at a lot of porchs on the OBX and his work beats them all hands down


----------



## makoman (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes Sir Dan, I agree with you, your porch is one of the nicest I have seen! I am defenitely going to give hime a call, please email me his number. Once again, thanks a bunch!, My fishing machine is a 85-f350 siver in color, my camper is a Lance, so when you see me stop by , and have a cold one on me, thanks again.....Makoman:beer: :beer:


----------

